# HbA1C and family



## Lawra (Jan 2, 2020)

_Hi all
So I’m new to doing forums so here’s my little story.
My husband and I would love to start a family but at the moment the only thing that stopping us is that my HbA1C is to high (last time I asked they were 61) so they said that I should stay on my Pill until they come down. I’ve tried lots to bring it down - I don’t eat between meals, I don’t eat terribly, I work all week for long hours and is also a demanding and busy job (I work with elderly with dementia in a residential home)
I’m 5ft2 and weigh 9st2 - I know this isn’t exactly bad but I figured that maybe if I lose a few pounds or half a stone this would help to bring them down??? Or try fasting? I’m not religious so fasting isn’t isn’t to do with that but just throwing around ideas - anyone recommend anything for me? I’m thinking about joining slimming world to help but I don’t know  _


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 2, 2020)

What are your levels generally like?

Have you basal tested recently to make sure that's still as close to perfect as you can get?

What do you tend to eat and do you pre bolus?

Do you use the Libre?

And welcome to the forum 
xx


----------



## Flower (Jan 2, 2020)

Hello @Lawra and welcome 

There's some useful information here about preconception care  https://www.diabetes.org.uk/profess...ns/preconception-care-for-women-with-diabetes

Have you been referred to a preconception diabetes clinic to discuss the best way to go about lowering your levels. If not I would request this as a priority and begin by testing your basal insulin and seeing if that is holding your blood sugar as steady as possible through the day/night. Ask about being prescribed the Libre if you don't already use it as that is a great way to monitor what your blood sugar is doing around the clock and enable you to focus your efforts in the right areas. I would focus on making sure your basal and bolus insulin are working well for you and the food you eat which will hopefully result in a drop in HbA1c and you are then in a good way with your control to start thinking about pregnancy rather than trying things like fasting or slimming world which might lower your HbA1c but wouldn't be sustainable during pregnancy.


----------

